# Cavs @ Knicks | Game #7 | 11/13/06



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 7*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(4-2) @* *New York Knicks** (2-5)*

_*Monday, November 13, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBATV*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Madison Square Garden*, New York City, New York

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*




*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* The Knicks have been able to cause some trouble for Cleveland in some games in the past. So it's up for Cleveland to punish New York early and not get rattled by the Knicks when they flurry. Hughes is going to need to stay with Crawford and not let him get too hot.

*•* Zydrunas Ilgauskas and Drew Gooden need to get in double figures in terms of scoring and it would be good if Drew has 10+ rebounds to boot. Cleveland has a good opportunity to impose their size and dictate play. If it becomes a perimeter game and the game itself takes a wild, choppy pace, Cleveland will get rattled and find themselves losing yet again.

*NEW YORK KNICKS’ NOTES*

*•* Have a big game from Jamal Crawford, resident Cavs killer. There's something about facing the Cavs because he comes to life whenever he sees the Wine and Gold. 

*•* New York's other guards need to step up. If New York can win the guard battle and if Hughes has an off night, then New York can hustle, scrap and try to win this game via an ugly manner. Use the rage coming off the recent loss against the Spurs and channel that feeling onto Cleveland.

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland has shown a bad habit of playing down to their competitions's level this season. Against the good teams, the Cavs come out guns blazing. And against lesser teams, Cleveland lays eggs. The team has to be prepared to go out and try to dominate.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Knicks have always played us tough. I hope this team finally get the message and decides to blow out inferior competition.


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

lets beat the knicks now... good win against boston but way to heart stopping lets pound em


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I don't like this game. It feels like New York has it where they want it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This was the Damon we signed a year ago.

Bench is getting it done tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damon is really the only reason we're in this game right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Have I ever said how much I can't stand Clyde Frazier? 

Great player. I can't stand his commentary.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I hope that pisses Lebron off.

Something's gotten light a fire under his *** at the Garden.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Have I ever said how much I can't stand Clyde Frazier?
> 
> Great player. I can't stand his commentary.


I love Clyde Frazier. His commentary is like poetry. I love his flow and the metaphors he comes up with. There's no one like him.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I love Clyde Frazier. His commentary is like poetry. I love his flow and the metaphors he comes up with. There's no one like him.


Something about him really rubs me the wrong way. I dunno, maybe it's his homerism or something.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow. Snow really can't shoot at all.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. This game has come to a grinding halt. This is so far the most worthless quarter of basketball I've seen this year. Nobody is doing anything.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

This past five minutes has been excrutiating to watch. 

How do the Knicks expect to score when they're all standing around doing absolutely nothing? What a horrible team.

EDIT: Even the interview with Dustin Hoffman was boring. Somebody give us some energy!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

James finally showing up


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

garnett said:


> EDIT: Even the interview with Dustin Hoffman was boring. Somebody give us some energy!


Hahaha


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Do the Knicks run plays?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't like David Lee: calling for a flagrant on that? weak


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Just a matter of time before Crawf jacked up a horrible three.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

garnett said:


> Just a matter of time before Crawf jacked up a horrible three.


 Yep when Marbury has good bball IQ compare to u: that's bad


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ft's


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why don't the Knicks play like this more of the time? Must be a frustrating team to watch. If they played with effort and movement they'd get a lot done with their talent. That Marbury-Francis backcourt is a deathnail.

For us, what else is new? We always let this happen against the Knicks. Poor Larry Hughes, having to guard Nate Robinson. Coach Brown really needs to get Gibson ready for the NBA. He would be perfect to play right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I will always be in awe of the athleticism of Sasha Pavlovic.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pavs with a big dunk. I'm sure the Knicks thought it was going to James' side and was caught off guard.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate Jamal Crawford: just jacks up the worst shots and then some of them go in


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like this Pavs, Hughes, and Lebron lineup: high flying!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Robinson is killing us: this is the problem with having you're 6'6" shooting guard the only player on you're team capable of guarding quick PG's


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God I really hate jamal crawford: always will put up good shots on bad teams


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> God I really hate jamal crawford: always will put up good shots on bad teams


 meant to say bad sshots on bad teams


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Big shot by Larry.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I simply can't understand how Jamal Crawford hits the most impossible shots against the Cavs. It's simply unreal.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

James can put the dagger in with 2 FT's


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 102, New York 96*

Wait for the stats to fill in.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LOL the NBATV crew is calling it like it was a poor game. While I agree he didn't go full bore till late he still had 29/6/2 on just 19 shots. James is on a different level.

I hope the last few games means Damon Jones has officially returned to his Miami Heat form. He's played real well even before the eruption today


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

One concern again is our ability to finish teams in the 4th. I was thinking here comes the Atlanta game again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *NEW YORK - *Damon Jones and his bombastic personality were made for the bright lights of Madison Square Garden.
> 
> He might never play for the Knicks, but he left a grand memory with their famed faithful Monday night. Jones, a reserve guard, played one of the finest games of his career in helping the Cavaliers to a gripping 102-96 victory.
> 
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16007403.htm


----------

